# Recommendations for a sub. for Effexor



## utshawn (Nov 20, 2007)

So I wont go into my life long story I will keep this short.I have IBS and I was on Paxil for 4 years and felt great (got rid of almost all symtoms) but gained abunch of weight so went to doctor and switched to effexor xr 75. Was on it for 6 years and still felt great. So great I decided that I was cured from IBS and wanted to go off my meds due to elivated anxiety. My doctor put me on a taper off program for effexor and it was a living hell. I was at a point that I was just going to go back on it because the symtoms would not go away after a month. The doctor put me on prozac 20 mg and that seem to take the edge off and now after being on prozac a week all the withdrawl symbtoms have gone away.Here is my problem. About a week before going on prozac I was not only having the anti-dwithdrawl but I noticed some of my IBS symptoms come back and each more and more symptoms are coming back. Being on prozac has helped with the effexor withdrawl but it did not help with the IBS symptoms. Now all my symptoms from a 10 years ago are back. Obviously the anti-d's paxil and effexor were working to supress the IBS symptoms.I want to go back on an anti-d that is comparibable to effexor xr but has a little longer half-life. I wish prozac worked b/c it's half-life is like 3 days. In other words, if I miss 1 dose I don't feel the immediate side affects as I did with effexor.Does anyone have a anti-d recommendation that may come closer to helping than prozac is?


----------

